
Twitter co-founder Biz Stone relaunches Jelly as a human-powered search engine - cpeterso
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/28/twitter-co-founder-biz-stone-relaunches-jelly-search-engine/
======
pavel_lishin
> _Users can sign up to answer questions on Jelly. People can rate whether
> responses were helpful. If someone receives a lot of positive feedback on a
> certain topic, they are more likely to be selected to answer future similar
> questions._

I wonder how quickly the gap between "positive"/"helpful" and "correct" will
widen.

edit: Looked at some of the questions and answers. An "unhelpful" button is
definitely necessary, as currently the answers are about as helpful as the
contents of Yahoo Answers.

